# My "New"  Western Flyer   Strato Flyer



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
  Got a Strato Flyer a little while back ( A Few Months Ago )    Got it shipped to me from Alabama.  From the second owner .  It was in his house for the last 25 or so years , and was VERY dusty and Dirty.    I spent about a week completely disassembling it , then polishing up the chrome.   ( Still have more to do on chrome )   put new tubes and tires , chain ,  Hub Caps  and Speedometer on it .   Front bezel was damaged in shipping , so I got a replacement from Shawn at Vintage Spokes.   Single speed , middleweight and cool as Chit !    I have mostly balooners, but this bike is really a work of art.    If any of ya have a rear light set up for this ,  I need one.    I hope you enjoy the pic's.       Ride Safe .    Curt


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2019)

Very cool Curt. I've never seen that type of rear rack with "rat trap" before.


----------



## Sven (May 18, 2019)

Excuse me, I guess its a spring clip on the "space deck"


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (May 18, 2019)

Sven said:


> Very cool Curt. I've never seen that type of rear rack with "rat trap" before.



It looks to be a "Stock"  item Rat Trap ,  has the little black rubber bumper stop.  It can be lifted almost straight up.    I have never seen a strato flyer other than mine ( except in pictures )   I thought the rat trap was cool when the bike came to me and it actually worked .   just saw the ad ................how cool is that !


----------



## BrentP (May 26, 2019)

That's a beauty.  Hope you can find a light for the rear rack.


----------

